# Maran help please



## Cari&Ron (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi we recently acquired two maran chickens. They were giving them away cause they thought they were roosters. Can anyone help in identifying if we have hens or roosters? One has grey feet the other yellow feet. Any help would be appreciated. We are newbies. Ty
Ron and Cari


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one closest does look like a rooster. Not sure about the other. 

@imnukensc is very good with breeds and telling sexes. He'll see this and toss in his expertise.


----------



## Cari&Ron (Jul 31, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The one closest does look like a rooster. Not sure about the other.
> 
> @imnukensc is very good with breeds and telling sexes. He'll see this and toss in his expertise.


Cool. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He might ask for a better pic of the bird further away. He's way better at telling than I am but there might not be enough detail for him to say for sure. 

Isn't the one crowing yet? It should be. Or did you just get them?


----------



## Cari&Ron (Jul 31, 2021)

robin416 said:


> He might ask for a better pic of the bird further away. He's way better at telling than I am but there might not be enough detail for him to say for sure.
> 
> Isn't the one crowing yet? It should be. Or did you just get them?


We just got them 2 days ago. No crowing yet. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## Cari&Ron (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Cari&Ron (Jul 31, 2021)

Cari&Ron said:


> View attachment 41593
> View attachment 41594


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does look like they're both males. See those feathers right where the tail starts? Those are usually some of those dressy feathers males get.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Both are cockerels. Beautiful cockerels.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Agreed. Both cockerels.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@imnukensc Why the two different leg colors?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @imnukensc Why the two different leg colors?


I don't really know, but I know marans can have differently colored legs. Just a guess, but if they were hatchery birds and not from a serious breeder of marans, then the leg colors from bird to bird could be different.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, thanks. It struck me when they mentioned the different colored legs.


----------

